# [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*[Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Hallo Leute,

ich plane mir demnächst ein neues Notebook anzuschaffen, weiss aber nicht so richtig welches ich nehmen soll. 
Den Großteil des Tages muss sich das Notebook mit Officeanwendungen herumschlagen, soll dabei auch angenehm leise sein und nach Feierabend sollte gelegentlich mal ein Spielchen nicht an einer Onboardgrafik scheitern.

Meine Vorstellungen:
-15,4 - 17" Gerät mit hochauflösenden Display 
-Ziffernblock muss sein
-2 HDD´s müssen in den Gehäuse montierbar sein ( es reicht wenn in Auslieferungszustand eine HDD montiert ist )
-mind. 4GB Ram
-Treiber und Kompatibilität für Vista x64 muss gegeben sein
-Potente Dualcore CPU mit mind. 2x2,5GHz, Quad wär auch OK
-GPU mind. 9600GT, ATI GPU´s sind in entsprechender Leistungsklasse auch ok
-Im 2D-Modus leise


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin schon ne Weile am suchen werde aber nicht so richtig fündig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Und wieviel darf das Teil kosten?


----------



## klyer (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

also bei ONE Computer. Bei one finden Sie One PC's, One Notebooks, One Hardware, One Software, one Core 2, one Athlon 64, one celeron, one sempron, There can only be ONE. The one and only, One System, One Computer, One Life, one future, one world, one shop, o gibts nen laptop der kostet 1899€ mit Win Vista Ultimate und hat folgendes:
-Intel Core 2 Quad Prozessor Q9000 mit 4x2,0Ghz
-4096MB DDR3 Speicher 1066Mhz
-500GB Festplatte (wegen deiner 2. Festplatte, nimm lieber ne externe, weil es gibt nur so wenige notebooks mit 2 festplatten, und mir fällt auch grad keins ein )
-1024MB NVidia GeForce 9800GTX
-DVD Brenner
-17" Zoll

hab ich in nem pcgh-heft (05 2009) gefunden.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Wenn das Gesammtpaket stimmt ist der Preis fast zweitrangig, es sollte aber nicht deutlich über 2000€ kosten.

@klyer,

das 17" von One hab ich mir schon angesehen, dies gibt es auch schon mit der GTX280, aber nur eine HDD ist ein KO-Kriterium.
Das neue Notebook wird mit einer SSD für das System ausgerüstet und einer 500er als Datengully 

Einige 17" Modelle bieten die Möglichkeit eine zweite HDD einzubauen, aber nur bei den wenigsten ist dies richtig dokumentiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

mySN® Schenker-Notebook
Könnte sein, dass es zu teuer ist, aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja was.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Der Preis wär schon noch OK, aber ein leiser 2D-Betrieb ist bei Dektopkomponenten auch eher selten, und es ist ein richtig dickes Ding.

Was haltet ihr den von diesen Asus?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Wenn du mit der Grafikkarte leben kannst, ist es sicher nicht schlecht.
Dein Problem ist ja, dass du 2 HD´s haben willst.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Ich denke die Kombination der Wünsche macht es ektwas kompliziert.
Viele Toshiba Modelle haben die Möglichkeit eine zweite HDD einzusetzen, sind dann aber meist mit niredrig aufgelösten Displays bestückt.
Ich verspreche mir aber viel davon, die Systempartition auf eine SSD zu legen, im Alttäglichen Officeleben sollte dies eine geniale Performane zeigen.

Am liebsten wär mir schon wenn es eine modernere und potentere GPU, wie z.B. GTX2xx oder HD48xx verbaut wär.

Wie kann ich denn die Leistung der Geforce 9650 einschätzen? Wie die einer Desktop 9600GT?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*



> Ich verspreche mir aber viel davon, die Systempartition auf eine SSD zu legen, im Alttäglichen Officeleben sollte dies eine geniale Performane zeigen.


Es gibt aber SSD´s die beim Booten Probleme bereiten.
Wenn du eine HD mit 7200 Umdrehungen nimmst, wird es zwar ein bisschen lauter, aber du kannst dir Modelle mit einer besseren Grafikkarte kaufen.



> Wie kann ich denn die Leistung der Geforce 9650 einschätzen? Wie die einer Desktop 9600GT?


Kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, glaube aber eher nicht.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

In meinen jetzigen Notebook habe ich eine 320GB HDD mit 7200U/min, dies ist mir nicht performant genug.

Welche SSD´s machen denn Probs beim booten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Keine Ahnung. Hab ich in irgend einem Heft gelesen.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

OK, erst mal vielen Dank.

Also, kennt sich einer aus mit der SSD Problematik?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

OCZ Vertex SSD 30GB
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uch-der-leise-minipc-mit-atom330-und-ssd.html
Vielleicht hilft es dir was.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Danke, 
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat nur das Firmwareupdate der SSD probleme bereitet, sie selbst hat von Anfang an funktioniert.


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Ich habe hier mal noch ein Notebook für die engere Auswahl gefunden, nur kann ich die Leistung dieses Grafikchips auch nicht richtig einschätzen.

Wenn ihr andere Vorschläge habt oder euch mit der Thematik der SSD´s auskennt, dann immer her damit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M

Würde lieber auf eine HD mit 7200 Umdrehungen setzen und dafür mehr Grafikleistung nehmen.
Besteht die Möglichkeit einer WLAN-Platte oder brauchst du sämtliche Daten auf dem Notebook?


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*



nemetona schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich plane mir demnächst ein neues Notebook anzuschaffen, weiss aber nicht so richtig welches ich nehmen soll.
> Den Großteil des Tages muss sich das Notebook mit Officeanwendungen herumschlagen, soll dabei auch angenehm leise sein und nach Feierabend sollte gelegentlich mal ein Spielchen nicht an einer Onboardgrafik scheitern.
> ...



3D Bschleuniger und leise sind eher schlecht vereinbar in einem Notebook. Soll das Teil auch noch eine vernuenftige Akkulaufzeit haben?


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Danke für den Link.
Eine W-Lan Platte kommt nicht in Frage, da ich beruflich bedingt sehr viel unterwegs bin.

Dieses Asus G70 scheint mit 2,6GHz CPU und GF 9800M GTS alle Kriterien zu erfüllen.

Weis vieleicht jemand, ob Asus noch einen Recovery-Datenträger mitliefert oder ist dies nur als Partition auf der HDD vorgesehen?

Edit:
@riedochs,
so schwer finde ich die Forderungen gar nicht zu erfüllen, der 3D Beschleuniger bräuchte nur heruntergetaktet, bzw. z.T. schlafen gelegt werden.
Akkulaufzeit ist primär nicht wichtig, es wird meist Stationär eingesetzt, eine Stunde darf es aber schon durchhalten


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*



> Weis vieleicht jemand, ob Asus noch einen Recovery-Datenträger mitliefert oder ist dies nur als Partition auf der HDD vorgesehen?


Bei meinem Asus U3S war eine Recovery-CD dabei.
Ansonsten sieht es ganz gut aus das Teil. Da kannst du auch die beiden HD´s auf RAID 0 laufen lassen.


----------



## Jumpass (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Nochmal zur Grafikkarte. Die Tablle wird dir sicher helfen.
Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Danke für die Info´s.
Ich denke das es das G70 von Asus wird, die CPU lässt sich in 3 Stufen bis max 2,9GHz übertakten.
Test des G70.

Aber falls jemand noch eine bessere Alternative kennt, dann immer her damit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Würde ich in deinem Fall auch nehmen. Andere Alternativen hast du ja nicht wirklich und ASUS baut ganz gute Notebooks.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

IBM t61p. 

Ansonsten werf ich mal die W, R oder T Serie in den Raum. 

IBM T61p 2,4Ghz 4GbRAM 500Gb 15,4Zoll DVDRW WUXGA 03 LUXNOTE

Das sollte ideal sein. Im UltraBay Schacht kannst du dann noch Zubehör platzieren, schaus dir einfach mal an. Falls du IBM nicht magst kannst du dir ja Dell anschauen.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/infocenter.php/section/opinions_manufacturer

Das Serviceranking solltest du auch beachten...


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

@rebel4life,
bei den IBM Serien W,R & T habe ich nur 15" Geräte gefunden, ohne Num-Block und mit nur einer HDD, oft haben diese Geräte auch Open GL Workstation GPU´s.
Die ist nicht ganz das was ich suchte.

Bei Dell hab ich schon mal geschaut, da sind nur das XPS 1730 und das Studio 17 Modelle mit der Möglichkeit für 2 HHD´s.
Beim Studio 17 bekommt man keine spielbare Grafik und beim XPS ist man mit spielbarer Grafik und guter Ausstattung schnell deutlich über 2000€. Ich glaube auch nicht das ein 9800GT SLI im 2D-Betrieb leise gekühlt werden kann.

Im Serviceranking ist Dell bei den Top 10 gar nicht aufgeführt! Mein damaliges Inspiron 8200 lief auch über 4 Jahre ohne Defekt, da braucht man auch keinen Service


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Hast du dir das T61p angeschaut das ich verlinkt hab? Reichen dir 500GB HDD nicht? Würde auch eine externe 2,5" Platte gehen?

Lenovo ThinkPad Second HDD Adapter For Ultrabay Slim Test und Preisvergleich

Damit wäre sogar auch das Problem mit der 2. HDD gelöst.


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Ja, ich habe es mir angesehen und es hat keinen Ziffernblock, dies ist ein KO Kriterium da ich beruflich auf diesen angewiesen bin.

Wie im Thread schon beschrieben, kommt eine SSD für das System und eine große normale HDD für Daten in das Gerät.
Wenn ich permanent eine 2.HDD in den Ultrabay setze, habe ich aber kein optisches Laufwerk mehr! Oder?


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Du kannst es aber einfach rausziehen und das andere Laufwerk reinsetzen. Ok, seperat haben die Thinkpads kein Nummernblock, ich kann den bei mir per Fn+Entf aktivieren, ist durch blaue Zeichen neben den normalen Buchstaben auf der Tastatur gekennzeichnet.

Es muss ja nicht umbedingt ein Thinkpad sein.


----------



## Dal604 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

hab hier mal 2 rausgesucht, die dem asus ebenbürtig sein sollten!
MSI Megabook
bin zwar von msi gar nicht begeistert, aber notebooks bauen sie gute!

Acer Aspire
die aspire´s finde ich absolut unglaublich, vll aber einen tick zu groß für dich...

vll ist ja was für dich dabei, ansonsten ist das asus einfach nur top


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

@rebel4life,
Ist mir schon klar, ich mag die Tasten aber Physikalisch getrennt, weist du man tippt einen Text und dann wieder eine längere Nummer, den Num-Block immer per Tastenkombi ein und ausschalten zu müssen wird auf die Dauer sehr mühsehlig.

Ich sehe das Asus G70 immer noch als Favorit 

@Dal604,
das Acer ist wirklich etwas groß, aber das MSI klingt auch verlockend mit einer 4850 und einen Quadcore.
Aber geht in das MSI eine zweite Festplatte rein?


----------



## Dal604 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

nein...leider nicht!
wegen 2 festplatten kommen die acer halt in frage, aber 18" ist echt böse...


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Schlag dir das mit den 2 HDDs einfach aus dem Kopf, im Desktop PC ja, aber im Laptop Schwachsinn, denn eine 2. HDD verkürzt die Akkulaufzeit enorm. 

Willst du mit dem Gerät auch unterwegs arbeiten oder nur spielen? Arbeiten kannst du bei einer Akkulaufzeit von 2 Stunden vergessen.


----------



## Dal604 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

hey ich hab hier noch eins gefunden was deine vorgaben erfüllt
Toshiba
hat zwei, wenn auch kleine festplatten, einen quad, nur 17" und sieht meines erachtens top aus!
meine freundin hat mir übrigens den tip für das notebook gegeben


----------



## rebel4life (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*



> Akku
> 
> *
> 
> ...





> Abmessungen (B x H x T)
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Spricht für sich. 


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=nbzub&asuch=numpad 

Damit kommen wieder die Geräte ohne seperates Numpad in Betracht.


----------



## Dal604 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

aber es hat doch ein seperates numpad


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Das Toshiba hat aber nur ein Display mit geringer Auflösung.

Da Festpaltten in Notebook immer mehr zum Flaschenhals werden, auch potente Modelle mit 7200U/min kommen da nicht mit, möchte ich für flüssiges Arbeiten eine Systempartition auf einer SSD. Da diese über 120GB drastische Preise annehmen, und 120GB allein nicht ausreichen möchte ich ein Notebook für 2 HDD´s, ist doch ganz simpel.

Auf die Akkulaufzeit kommt es nicht an, das Gerät wird immer Stationär betrieben, an verschiedenen Orten.


----------



## Dal604 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

das mit der auflösung hab ich auch bemerkt...
ich denke irgendwo wirst du kompromisse machen müssen!
das mit den zwei festplatten finde ich sinnvoll, das du eine gute spieleleistung, ein hd display und ein numpad haben willst, ist auch verständlich...ich denke du wirst da einfach deine maximal zulässige displaygröße um ein " hochschrauben, weil das acer dann deinen bedürfnissen am ehesten nachkommt!


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Da würde ich das Asus G70 dem Acer noch vorziehen, es hat einen hochgetakteten Dualcore mit OC Funktion bis 2,9GHz, eine GF 9800M GTS statt einer 9700M GT, beide besitzen ein FullHD Display, NumBlock und 2 HDD´s.

Ich werde diese momentane Meinung mal 2 Tage setzen lassen, sollte ich es dann immer noch so sehen, dann wird bestellt. 

Danke erst einmal für die bisherige Beratung an alle


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Hat jemand eventuell Erfahrung mit den G70 wie es sich mit Vista X64 verhält ( Treiberproblem etc. ) und ob mit dem RAM bei 4GB ende ist, oder verkraftet es später auch 8GB?


----------



## Dal604 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

seh ich das richtig, dass da nochn alter pm965 chipsatz verbaut ist???LINK


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

8GB für Programme, weil für Spiele wird es kaum was bringen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*



Dal604 schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig, dass da nochn alter pm965 chipsatz verbaut ist???LINK


Das in deinem Link ist aber ein anderes.


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

Mhm, welche Einschränkungen ergeben sich nun durch Verwendung des 965er Chipsatzes?


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Notebook nach meinen Bedürfnissen*

So, hab mich noch ein wenig durch den Notebookmarkt gegraben, und bin auf dieses HP gekommen, hat zwar nicht die High End Spielegrafik, aber anderen Kriterien erfüllt es voll, sogar 64bit OS.

Hat jemand Erfahung mit dem Gerät, u.a. Spielekompatibilität mit 16:9 Auflösung, Treibersupport usw.?


----------

